
Ask HN: Advice, books, blogs etc. for a CTO of a young SAAS startup? - rgun
Background: 1 year old startup, co-founded while in college, joined it full-time 3 months back (when I graduated), have a product and paid users, currently focused on growing our user base.<p>I have found a lot of material (books, blogs, videos) on starting&#x2F;running startups but nothing I have seen or read tells much about how to lead the tech team or what a tech team should be doing early on.<p>I am plagued by so many questions: How should I split my time between bugs, features and refactors? For any month, what should my targets be? How to estimate the time to fix a bug&#x2F;release a feature? Is it ok to work on something that may not bring in more revenue in the near future?<p>Or maybe I am asking the wrong questions altogether. Please guide.
======
smt88
Email me at smt88hn@gmail.com. I'd be happy to help.

